# tá se achando ...



## osopanda

Alguem me pode falar que quer dizer esto? Obrigado!!!
"tá se achando o cara."


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Osopanda, 

Sei que já discutimos o assunto por aqui, mas ainda não acheio o _hilo_. 
Quando alguém está se achando, quer dizer que a pessoa se acha o bom, o máximo, importante.


----------



## Karlla

A definição da Vanda não poderia ser melhor.


----------



## Vanda

Se souber inglês, a discussão anterior está aqui.


----------



## osopanda

ahhh, obrigado a tudos!!!


----------



## KHALIFAH

osopanda said:


> ahhh, obrigado a *tudos*!!! Todos


 
Cumprimentos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Agora venho eu! 

Acreditam que possa estar faltando contexto? Uma vez, um amigo forero cumprimentou-me dizendo: “Você é *o cara*!”.

Então, é possível que a pessoa da que fala a frase esteja se achando "o cara”?

*Edição:* Só para acrescentar que eu acho que o sentido da frase como foi explicado pela Vanda não muda.

Abraços.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Giorgio, acho que é possível sim... Mas eu imagino que a pessoa que formulou a frase deve ter esquecido de colocar uma vírgula:

"tá se achando, o cara" = o cara está se achando.

Mas o fato de não ter uma vírgula realmente cria essa "ambigüidade".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Marcio Afonso said:


> Giorgio, acho que é possível sim... Mas eu imagino que a pessoa que formulou a frase deve ter esquecido de colocar uma vírgula:
> 
> "tá se achando, o cara" = o cara está se achando.
> 
> Mas o fato de não ter uma vírgula realmente cria essa "ambigüidade".


 
Valeu Marcio!


----------



## DrThaygo

Com vírgula:
Tá (está) se achando, o cara. Quer dizer que um homem (o cara) está se achando (_se achar_ é uma expressão utilizada no Brasil com conotação de: se sentir o máximo). Ex.: Está se achando, Maria. Ou seja, Maria está se sentindo o máximo.

Sem vírgula:
Tá se achando o cara. Quer dizer que determinada pessoa está se achando a melhor de todas, no caso o artigo antes de cara indica que ele é único (o cara -ou seja, o único, o máximo). Uma definição legal seria que ele está se achando o Superhomem.


----------



## Mangato

Ou seja o que aqui dizemos 
_*Está crecido el tío.*_

Con el  sentido de envalentonado, encantado de conocerse.


----------



## vf2000

"Você é o cara" é um elogio, é o mesmo que dizer que a pessoa é importante.
Um comentário do Obama para Lula foi traduzido assim. Obama disse "That´s my man".

"Ele está se achando o cara" (ou apenas "tá-si") é o mesmo que chamar a pessoa de esnobe. E não tem vírgula.

Outra variante é "ele está "sisi", ou seja, ele está se sentindo)

Devo avisar que esse linguajar (tási e sisi) é encontrado entre os adolescentes. Já "o cara" ficou conhecido pelas frases de Romário: "quando eu nasci, Deus me disse "esse é o cara"". Aliás, Romário é um bom exemplo de quem tem todos os motivos para tási e sisi.

Salud!


----------



## MrGloria

Hola, 
Gostaria de la traduccion en español de : Ele estava "se achando". Entiendo que quiere decir se sentindo o maximo (portugues), pero cual seria la expresion para el castellano. Gracias


----------



## araceli

Boa tarde:

Acho que poderia ser: _Ella estaba exultante._
Mas tenho dúvidas...

Até mais


----------



## MrGloria

Gracias Araceli por la respuesta. Pero, pregunto si hay una palavra o frasis que fuese una giria. Asi como é en el portugues de Brasil, se achando


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Se achando" = considerando-se _o máximo_. No sé cual será el equivalente en español.


----------



## FerGilmour

En "gíria" o jerga, sería válido utilizar "creérsela".
"Él se la estaba creyendo" (a la fama que creía tener, a la mentira que había montado, etc.). Entiéndase que me refiero a vulgarismo, lengua del día a día.
Exultante se refiere más a (DRAE) *1. *adj. Que muestra gran alegría o satisfacción. Pero sin "acharse", necesariamente. Es una opción, hay otras, sin dudas.


----------



## MrGloria

Gracias por a todos por las respuestas. Creo que han encontrado lo que deseaba.


----------



## englishmania

"Se achando" = pessoa convencida, pensava que era a maior/melhor


Ups...só agora reparei que queriam a tradução para Espanhol... Não sei.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Brasil: Ele está se achando
Argentina: Él se la está creyendo*


----------



## camachoe

En México sería más preciso decir "Él se cree mucho". La frase tiene una connotación negativa e implica que se cree superior a los demás.

En cambio, "Él se la está creyendo" tiene una connotación positiva, y significa "Él está comenzando a creer que vale, que es capaz de lograrlo", es decir, que está aumentando su autoestima.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

osopanda said:


> Alguem me pode falar que quer dizer esto? Obrigado!!!
> "tá se achando o cara."



"El sujeto se cree mucho."


----------



## mambo2me

Eu concordo com nightcrawler. Eu só acrescentaria uma palavra para a frase ficar mais completa. Eu diria que o cara (el tipo)" se cree mucha cosa"


----------

